

Freeman Dyson Answers Questions - richeyrw
http://science.slashdot.org/story/13/05/13/1410230/interviews-freeman-dyson-answers-your-questions

======
VLM
The unfortunate part about an interview is if everyone asks questions about
stuff he's not interested in or doesn't want to talk about, you can't really
get much out of the interview. So you're stuck with anecdotes about post WWII
immigration policy and apparently a philosophical aversion to the existence of
70s era DSP technology and/or neural network technology and "You're not an
expert on plasma physics so I'd like to ask you about plasma physics".

I don't know if distributed interviews is a startup worthy app idea, because I
don't have a solution to this problem. Maybe that makes it a good, hard
problem to solve. There's gotta be a better idea for audience feedback than
academic clickers and twitter hashtags.

When I used to /., I always asked interview victims to simply tell a cool
story. Some of them totally sucked or were obvious filler PR plants, but some
were pretty awesome stories.

The benefit of a real human interviewer like Leo Laporte's Triangulation
videocast/podcast is the back and forth discussion drags more out of the
victim than "I was never a RAF pilot" "I'm not a plasma physicist" and so
forth.

Frankly the "hand dryer and vacuum cleaner" Qs getting a laugh is about the
best you can get out of this interview. He strikes me as the cantankerous type
who would Probably enjoy telling those people off to great hilarity, so they
missed an opportunity there. Or maybe not.

~~~
saraid216
> He strikes me as the cantankerous type who would Probably enjoy telling
> those people off to great hilarity

Well, there was the, "I pretty much disagree with all of that" line.

------
tedder
did anyone ask him when he's improving the hand dryer?

~~~
grinich
Please don't make comments like this.

~~~
tedder
sorry to offend your delicate sensibilities.

~~~
yen223
You aren't as edgy as you think you are.

